# Whats wrong with Nellie?



## barefoot okie (Jul 5, 2009)

Went out to feed the girls and Nellie's chin/jaws look swollen.. she is eating well.. her stool is a little loose.  HELP


----------



## helmstead (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like bottle jaw...


----------



## barefoot okie (Jul 5, 2009)

What exactly do u do for bottle jaw?


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jul 6, 2009)

You need to worm her. I use Cydectin at 1cc per 22 pounds of goat and re worm again in 7 days. She needs worming asap.

ps worm the other goat at the same time.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 7, 2009)

I agree, that's bottle jaw.
Look at her lower eye lids...Are they pale?  Should be a bright healthy pink.  That's another good indicator of a parasite issue.
If you could get a fecal ran to see what kind of worm your dealing with (I'd bet Barberpole) it would help a lot.
Not all dewormers will work on all worms in all areas.   A GOOD goat vet is worth their weight in gold and a fecal shouldn't be too costly.  (Call and ask).  Ask them what wormer they'd recommend.
You can use Red Cell and Calf Manna to help build their blood back up (in moderation) and try to keep them stress-free if possible.  Once their blood gets thin enough for fluid to accumulate like that, they can die easily if stressed.
Good luck w/ her.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 10, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:
			
		

> You need to worm her. I use Cydectin at 1cc per 22 pounds of goat and re worm again in 7 days. She needs worming asap.
> 
> ps worm the other goat at the same time.


Re: Cydectin...

Do you use the pour-on as a drench, or do you give the injectible as a Sub-Q?

We did the pour-on drench thing and, man...that stuff smells like _rocket fuel_ or something!  Last time we wormed, we switched it up and drenched with Ivomec injectible..  They didn't much like that either, but at least it didn't smell like it was gonna strip their guts when it hit bottom..


----------



## Chaty (Jul 11, 2009)

I use the pour-on and give it orally in a syringe/ no needle..I also have used the injectable and given it orally and SQ either way is fine. I dont pour it on the goats as it can burn the skin as cows hides are tougher. Also worm and then reworm in 10 days and then again in 10 with a different wormer. This is what I do if there is a problem.


----------



## helmstead (Jul 11, 2009)

The odor in pour ons is from DMSO - the chemical solvent used to carry whatever pharmacutical agent it's mixed with readily into the skin for capillary absorbtion.

The big bonus with using pour ons orally is that the mouth is the best part of the body for skin to blood transfer (this is why people chew tobacco).  So, when you use a pour on orally, you remove the digestive issues that you have with paste dewormers breaking down as most ALL of the meds are immediately absorbed into the blood stream.  

The DMSO is also what causes a skin reaction, and some are more sensitive to this than others.  Notably, I found when I was using it topically (I now strictly administer orally) the dark coated, black based colors were 90% likely to have a reaction, whereas light pigmented goats generally did not.

It stinks.  It tastes, after the chemically taste wears off, somewhat like a garlic/metal aftertaste (ask how I know, between horse meds and goat meds containing DMSO haha).

I would use this schedule:
Cydectin
10 days later, Ivomec +
10 days later, Cydectin
10 days later, Ivomec +

That ought to get the bugs.

I also recommend Red Cell to bring up iron levels and fight that anemia.


----------



## Griffin's Ark (Jul 11, 2009)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Rockytopsis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually just recently started using the Cydectin for sheep which is a drench and have been using it on my goats at the same rate as is listed for sheep and we are having great results.  It will not last as long as the Cydectin pour on, but the end results seem to be better.    For an example - a few days ago I got a Boer Buckling from a good friend who had wormed him with Cydectin pour on.  Looking at him today I noticed the start of bottle jaw.  I checked his gums and eyelids and he was pretty anemic.  I dosed him right away with the sheep drench and next week I will do it again.  And then maybe a third time to be sure.  Normal drenching with Cydectin Pour on seems to a OK for normal light worming, but we keep dairy goats mostly and we hate to lose milk production.  With the drench our milk production comes back with-in days as opposed to weeks with the Pour on drench method.

Chris


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 13, 2009)

Good deal...I'll remember that.

Thanks.


----------

